# swt widget disposed nach update auf 3.2



## Guest (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

seit einem update auf SWT 3.2 bekomme ich beim start und beenden meiner rcp anwendung folgende meldung:

org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Widget is disposed
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3777)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3695)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3666)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.error(Widget.java:463)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.checkWidget(Widget.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Spinner.setSelection(Spinner.java:984)
	at org.teraport.viewer.pathplanner.view.PlanningControl.clearValues(PlanningControl.java:699)
	at org.teraport.viewer.pathplanner.view.PlanningControl.setInput(PlanningControl.java:640)
	at org.teraport.viewer.pathplanner.view.PlannerView.selectionChanged(PlannerView.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.AbstractSelectionService.fireSelection(AbstractSelectionService.java:156)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.AbstractSelectionService$1.selectionChanged(AbstractSelectionService.java:62)
	at org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.presentation.SceneEditor.setSelection(SceneEditor.java:1607)
	at org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.presentation.SceneEditor$5.selectionChanged(SceneEditor.java:770)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.Viewer$2.run(Viewer.java:162)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:880)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.JFaceUtil$1.run(JFaceUtil.java:48)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:175)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.Viewer.fireSelectionChanged(Viewer.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.updateSelection(StructuredViewer.java:2062)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.handleSelect(StructuredViewer.java:1138)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$4.widgetSelected(StructuredViewer.java:1168)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.fireSelectionEvent(OpenStrategy.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.access$3(OpenStrategy.java:221)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(OpenStrategy.java:388)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3823)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3422)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2382)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2346)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2198)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:288)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.presentation.ViewerSceneEditorAdvisor$Application.start(ViewerSceneEditorAdvisor.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)

??? weis jmd etwas darüber?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

at org.teraport.viewer.pathplanner.view.PlanningControl.clearValues(PlanningControl.java:699) 
Hier versuchst du wohl auf ein Widget zuzugreifen das schon disposed wurde. Mehr lässt sich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

oh shit stimmt, das war mein Fehler....nein ich meinten diesen hier:

org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Widget is disposed
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3777)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3695)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3666)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.error(Display.java:1180)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.checkDevice(Display.java:684)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.getShells(Display.java:2077)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:72)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.close(WorkbenchWindow.java:812)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.handleShellCloseEvent(Window.java:741)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window$3.shellClosed(Window.java:687)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1012)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.closeWidget(Decorations.java:307)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.WM_CLOSE(Decorations.java:1632)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3789)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1565)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:1937)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4528)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2365)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.callWindowProc(Shell.java:477)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3877)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1565)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:1937)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4528)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:2365)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.callWindowProc(Shell.java:477)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3877)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1565)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:1937)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4528)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessageW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessage(OS.java:2370)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3420)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2382)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2346)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2198)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:288)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.presentation.ViewerSceneEditorAdvisor$Application.start(ViewerSceneEditorAdvisor.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

und zwar immer beim beenden der anwendung....


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Ein generelles Problem ist es nicht, denn ich kann dieses Verhalten nicht bei mir beobachten. Schwer etwas dazu zu sagen, der Stacktrace bietet wenig Anhaltspunkte. Vielleicht mal den Shutdown debuggen, ich würde auf irgendetwas tippen, dass du beim deaktivieren eines Bundles noch tun möchtest (oder in einem Dispose Listener oder ähnliches).


----------

